# Le Terminal ne reconnait plus aucune commandes !



## lonnie77 (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,  

Ce matin encore mon terminal fonctionnait et maintenant il ne reconnait plus aucune commande! help me please ! 

voici une illustration: 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Wilson:~ demo$ ssh 
-bash: ssh: command not found 
MacBook-Pro-de-Wilson:~ demo$ ls 
-bash: ls: command not found 
MacBook-Pro-de-Wilson:~ demo$ vi 
-bash: vi: command not found 
MacBook-Pro-de-Wilson:~ demo$ cat 
-bash: cat: command not found
```

En lançant un 
	
	



```
echo $PATH
```
 j'obtiens:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Wilson:~ demo$ echo $PATH
.:./.:/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/mysql/bin:??:/bin:/usr/local/bin
```


Merci d'avance !!


----------



## ntx (31 Mars 2011)

Déjà ssh et vi sont dans /usr/bin qui n'est pas dans ton PATH.
Ensuite il traine dans PATH une " et deux ?  Donc pour ls et cat qui sont dans /bin le problème pourrait venir de ces caractères incongrus.


----------



## lonnie77 (31 Mars 2011)

oui je comprend et comment je peux faire pour restaurer les config' initiales ?

je ne sais même pas comment j'ai fait pour en arriver là !

merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2011)

C'est bien toute la question 

Déjà, tu peux supprimer (ou déplacer ou renommer) les fichiers de ta maison répondant aux noms suivants : ".bashrc" et ".bash_profile".

Déjà, ça ira mieux. Ensuite tu pourras en recréer des tout beaux.


----------



## lonnie77 (31 Mars 2011)

je les recrée en le nommant pareil et en mettant quoi à l'interieur du fichier?


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2011)

Déjà avec les valeurs par défaut tu auras l'essentiel.

Apparemment tu as MacPorts, donc tu peux modifier PATH pour avoir les commandes installées avec MacPorts.
Par exemple :
	
	



```
# DarwinPorts Path
if [ -d "/opt/local" ]; then
  echo $PATH | grep -q "/opt/local/sbin" ; if (( $? == 1 )) ; then export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/sbin; fi
  echo $PATH | grep -q "/opt/local/bin" ; if (( $? == 1 )) ; then export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin; fi
  echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH | grep -q "/opt/local/lib" ; if (( $? == 1 )) ; then export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/opt/local/lib; fi
fi
```
Il y a sans doute plus court et élégant mais ça devrait marcher.


----------



## lonnie77 (31 Mars 2011)

voici la réponse:


```
new-host-2:~ demo$ if [ -d "/opt/local" ]; then
>   echo $PATH | grep -q "/opt/local/sbin" ; if (( $? == 1 )) ; then export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/sbin; fi
>   echo $PATH | grep -q "/opt/local/bin" ; if (( $? == 1 )) ; then export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin; fi
>   echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH | grep -q "/opt/local/lib" ; if (( $? == 1 )) ; then export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/opt/local/lib; fi
> fi
-bash: grep: command not found
-bash: grep: command not found
-bash: grep: command not found
```


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2011)

Les commandes sont à mettre dans le fichier .bashrc par exemple, pas à exécuter directement.


----------



## lonnie77 (1 Avril 2011)

très bien et sa fonction merci beaucoup !

Un autre soucis (encore ..), lorsque j'essaie de télécharger un paquet via mon Terminal (qui fonctionne maintenant ! merci !  ) il m'est impossible de le récupérer, je te laisse voir par toi même:



```
sudo apt-get install ocsinventory-agent
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
Les paquets supplémentaires suivants seront installés*: 
  intltool-debian libmail-sendmail-perl libproc-daemon-perl
  libsys-hostname-long-perl po-debconf
Paquets suggérés*:
  smartmontools read-edid libmail-box-perl
Les NOUVEAUX paquets suivants seront installés*:
  intltool-debian libmail-sendmail-perl libproc-daemon-perl
  libsys-hostname-long-perl ocsinventory-agent po-debconf
0 mis à jour, 6 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 9 non mis à jour.
Il est nécessaire de prendre 433ko dans les archives.
Après cette opération, 2 126ko d'espace disque supplémentaires seront utilisés.
Souhaitez-vous continuer [O/n]*? O
Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main intltool-debian 0.35.0+20060710.1
  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libsys-hostname-long-perl 1.4-2
  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libmail-sendmail-perl 0.79.16-1
  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libproc-daemon-perl 0.03-2
  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main po-debconf 1.0.16
  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe ocsinventory-agent 2:1.1.1-2
  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Impossible de récupérer http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/intltool-debian/intltool-debian_0.35.0+20060710.1_all.deb  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Impossible de récupérer http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsys-hostname-long-perl/libsys-hostname-long-perl_1.4-2_all.deb  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Impossible de récupérer http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmail-sendmail-perl/libmail-sendmail-perl_0.79.16-1_all.deb  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Impossible de récupérer http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libp/libproc-daemon-perl/libproc-daemon-perl_0.03-2_all.deb  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Impossible de récupérer http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/po-debconf/po-debconf_1.0.16_all.deb  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
Impossible de récupérer http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/ocsinventory-agent/ocsinventory-agent_1.1.1-2_all.deb  Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»
E: Impossible de récupérer quelques archives, peut-être devrez-vous lancer apt-get update ou essayer avec --fix-missing*?
```


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

Mais tu travailles sur quel système, au juste ? 

Ton problème est semble-t-il la résolution de nom de domaine donc une erreur réseau. Il faut que tu vérifies l'état de ta connexion ainsi que les paramètres de définition des DNS.


----------



## lonnie77 (1 Avril 2011)

Je suis sur Mac Os X connecté en ssh sur un Ubuntu Server sur lequel je dois installer OCS inventory.

Pour ma connexion, l'état est correct et il ne semble pas y avoir de soucis particulier.


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

Sur Mac OS X ça peut être bon. Mais sur le serveur Ubuntu, je pense que ça ne l'est pas.

Il faut vérifier que l'accès au serveur "fr.archive.ubuntu.com" est possible.
S'il ne l'est pas c'est soit parce que le serveur est tombé soit la résolution de nom ne fonctionne pas, soit encore que c'est bloqué par le réseau.

Si c'est simplement l'accès au serveur qui n'est pas possible et que le réseau est OK, il suffira d'ajouter un nouveau référentiel dans la configuration d'Ubuntu.


----------



## lonnie77 (1 Avril 2011)

D'accord, et comment puis-je faire pour ajouter un référenciel dans la configuration d'Ubuntu ?


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

De tête, je ne saurais dire :rateau:

Mais ce ne doit pas être trop compliqué : voir ici.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2011)

lonnie77 a dit:


> D'accord, et comment puis-je faire pour ajouter un référenciel dans la configuration d'Ubuntu ?



en mode console tu peux éditer (avec vi ou vim ou un éditeur graphique)le fichier /etc/apt/sources.list et y rajouter les dépôts souhaités


----------



## lonnie77 (6 Avril 2011)

bonjour, voici mon fichier /etc/apt/sources.list :



```
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid multiverse
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid multiverse
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates multiverse
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
# deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
# deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository.
## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
# deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
# deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security universe
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse
```

Que dois-je changer? Car j'obtiens toujours une connexion impossible au serveur ubuntu


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2011)

Est-ce que seulement tu as vérifié que la résolution de nom fonctionnait, sur Ubuntu ?


----------



## lonnie77 (6 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Est-ce que seulement tu as vérifié que la résolution de nom fonctionnait, sur Ubuntu ?



Désolé je ne sais pas à quoi sa correspond la résolution de nom sur Ubuntu .. :-s


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2011)

La résolution de nom (que ce soit sur Ubuntu ou OSX) permet d'associer un nom littéral à une adresse IP.
Quand tu viens sur MacG, tu devrais en principe saisir l'adresse IP du serveur http://94.103.134.62
Ce serait donc assez compliqué de surfer sur le ouaibe 

La résolution de noms te permet donc de saisir dans la barre d'adresse de ton navigateur 
http://www.macg.co et de laisser aux serveurs DNS (en charge de cette résolution) le soin de te renvoyer l'adresse IP du serveur demandé.
Cette adresse IP est récupérée par ton navigateur qui va chercher la page et te l'affiche à l'écran.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2011)

Et quand je lis :





> Erreur temporaire de résolution de «*fr.archive.ubuntu.com*»


ça m'amène à penser que la résolution de nom ne fonctionne pas bien sur cette installation Ubuntu.

Peux-tu :

tester la commande suivante : 
	
	



```
ping fr.archive.ubuntu.com
```

nous afficher le contenu du fichier _/etc/resolv.conf_ de ton Ubuntu
?


----------



## lonnie77 (6 Avril 2011)

alors le ping me donne ceci:


```
root@inibar-is:~# ping fr.archive.ubuntu.com
ping: unknown host fr.archive.ubuntu.com
```

et mon fichier /etc/resolv.conf :


```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
domain home
search home
```


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2011)

Il faudrait faire un essai et éditer le fichier _/etc/resolv.conf_
Remplacer la première ligne 
	
	



```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```
 par les deux lignes suivantes :
	
	



```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
nameserver 8.8.4.4
```

Cela indiquera au système d'utiliser les serveurs de noms de Google.

Ensuite, réessayer un _ping_.

SI ça marche, on pourra aller faire un tour du côté de la définition de l'interface réseau pour prendre un paramétrage définitif.


----------



## lonnie77 (6 Avril 2011)

Sayé le ping fr.archive.ubuntu.com fonctionne très bien .


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2011)

Donc ton installation avec _apt-get_ devrait dorénavant fonctionner.

Reste que le problème risque de revenir et qu'il faudrait revoir la configuration de l'interface réseau, pour que ça ne revienne pas


----------



## lonnie77 (6 Avril 2011)

merci beaucoup !

Et comment puis-je faire pour configurer mon interface réseau?


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2011)

Un tutoriel (en anglais).


----------

